# 14/0 maintenance and upgrade



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey yall, 
I have a newer penn senator 14/0 I just got it this fall. I have used it alot and cleaned it after every use. In about late April I want to have it cleaned by someone that knows what they are doing and have the drag upgraded. 

Does anyone know of or have a good reference of a place to go and maybe around the price of this? I want someone that dies good work and takes care with the work they do. This reel is my baby and wanna make it last a long time. I am in and around the pensacola navarre beach area.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master and Pompano Joe are some of the best in the business. You can find there info by a search on here.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll take care of your reel and have every upgrade available to put into that reel. You can go as far as you want. No charge for labor and cost only for parts.

It will cost you lunch one day.

Keith

"PimpanoJoe" can do the same.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks guys for the help I really do appreciate it!!


----------

